# We are looking for work in Gib, any offers??



## Nicbec (Apr 17, 2010)

Hello All

We are looking for work in Gib, we live in La Linea a short walk away.

I have PA, HR and Office Manager experience (10 years) my cousin has experience as a commis chef, landscape gardening and finally Telecommunication rigger (New Zealand). We both have British Passports.

We have also done our fair share of bar, restaurant work, shop work, have good computer and IT skills. I also taught Business, Economics, Customer Care and Administration at night class.

We are open to offers, as long as it's legal and not 50p an hour! We have been here a while and gone round agencies and places of business but nothing as of yet. So since the forum is an excellent network we thought we'd send out a request and see what comes of it.

So if you have a vacancy and would like CV's or to meet for an interview then please feel free to post and I will get back to you. Or if you have a friend of a friend who may have a vacancy we are happy to email or call them.

We are both mature, reliable and extremely hard working.

Kind regards and good luck to anyone else out there job hunting

Nicola


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

Did you get anywhere with SRG?


----------



## Nicbec (Apr 17, 2010)

ShinyAndy said:


> Did you get anywhere with SRG?


Hi Andy

How are you? Yes SRG were very helpful and I did have an interview the day after I arrived with an American Finance Company through them. 

Got down to the last two however the girl who was earmaked for the post was recruited. Although I got excellent feedback and I am assured my CV is very strong, no joy yet.

Hence the post to see what is out there.

Nice to hear from you again

Kind regards

Nicola


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

Good luck, they're great guys and seem to have the Gib market sussed so hopefully something else will come along soon


----------

